# Epiphone SG-400 vs. Dillion SG vs. ?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys. A couple of weeks ago I got a neat old MIJ SG copy (posted a thread about it). I had never owned an SG and have fallen in love with the sound. The one I got is a great guitar, and sounds amazing, especially for the $100 I paid. But... it's a bolt-on neck, and access to the upper frets is restricted because it joins pretty far up the neck.

So, I am looking at other SG's. I know as far as used Gibsons go, SG's are a steal. But they are still outside of the budget. So I had been looking around at used SG-400's, and the Dillion SG's at JSD's. I know some people on this forum have owned the Dillion SG's, and there are likely Epi SG-400 owners so I was curious about what people though of both.

I'd also be interested in other budget options if anyone has suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

TDU: last several weeks I've been seeing Epi G-400s going for $300, even as low as $250... most are probably MIC but there are still lots of Korean ones out there. They're nice set neck guitars and the G-400 line have Grover tuners, albeit not American-made. I have three of these guitars right now - one's a recent-ish MIC I've got with the option to buy at some point, and the other two are older MIKs. The best of them is an '04 Vintage Faded... superb wood. Really nice looking guitar, in an austere kind of way. Binding on the neck, really great action, nice pickups for stock... just a fantastic guitar that I picked up several months ago for $350. Easily worth it in my opinion.

The only thing I don't like about it is the beveling isn't as pronounced as the other SGs or any real Gibson SG... it's shallower, giving the guitar a less sculpted, more plank-y feeling. But it's very comfortable to play all the same.

The other MIK is from '95 and it's no slouch either. I put on a set of black Grover Rotomatics but that's about it as far as upgrades. The frets on it are getting close to needing a dressing but otherwise it's still a lot of guitar for the money. The MIC is very playable too, but its neck is like a baseball bat... totally different feel from the Korean guitars. If you get these babies used and like to mod your guitars, they are great platforms to work with. Some people put down more recent G400s because some of the models use veneers and supposedly lousier grades of wood. Can't say as I've noticed. Sometimes the finishes aren't flawless. I think they Korean ones are generally better, but I've played some nice Chinese ones too. 

I can't speak about the Dillions but they sure look nice in pictures. They seem to have the vibe down right - the set neck, the same body profile, the trans cherry finish... and mahogany - although I've read that this term can sometimes stands in as an umbrella term for a variety of industrial-purpose woods. Well, for the prices these guitars are offered in, we can't exactly expect high-end mahogany slabs.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Capsule had a great looking white Vintage SG for quite a while, but it's no longer listed on their site. I think they're around the $500 mark, but I've never played one.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

AlcolmX said:


> Capsule had a great looking white Vintage SG for quite a while, but it's no longer listed on their site. I think they're around the $500 mark, but I've never played one.


Ya see, if I was going up to the $500 mark that gets into the territory where I might as well just track down a used Gibson Faded SG or Special. I am looking more in the $300-350 area.

There is a Vintage dealer in town though, so I am going to see if they have one and try it out as well. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

theguitarworld.com in Mississauga has a bunch of Dillion SG's in there right now for around $329, you should check them out and just say Chris Parker sent you.


----------



## Shauner (Nov 29, 2009)

*Faded Epi SG*

I owned a Faded Epi SG that had one of the nicest necks I've played on a guitar. Probably should have never sold it. Was a 2nd but a great guitar for the money.
Shauner


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

well I'd recommend anything from epiphone for the SG related guitar purchase provided it's either a G400 or another one of their set neck SG's. and if you come across any other diamond in the rough (like the dillon mentioned earlier in the thread) that's reasonably cheap then go for it 

if you pick one up in good to excellent condition used then all you would have to do to make it a pro sounding guitar would be to replace the things that get cheaped out on with these guitars (pickups/pots/nut. . possibly tuners if you fancy locking ones).


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Well IMHO the Epi's vary in quality a fair bit, you have to try before you buy.
Having said that though, I really like the way my MIK 3-pickup "Epiphone Custom Shop" (whatever that means) feels. The neck profile and fret work is as close to a '61 as I've found. I got it for $330.00 at Sherwood in Kitchener. I went in to buy a Squier CV Tele, and walked outwith the SG, just felt right in my hands I'm even happy with the pups.. 
Never played a Dillon, so can't comment.


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Another option If you're into guitar building, there's an SG kit over at guitarfetish.com, the solid mahogany one with a set neck, looks pretty descent. I imagine one would just want to upgrade the hardware.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Irvine said:


> Another option If you're into guitar building, there's an SG kit over at guitarfetish.com, the solid mahogany one with a set neck, looks pretty descent. I imagine one would just want to upgrade the hardware.


Those look like a pretty cool option. Especially considering I prefer wrap around bridges over tune-o-matic/stop tail. You can configure that kit the way you want.

But, I don't even have the most basic woodworking tools here. I live in an apartment where I can't even sand stuff. I don't even know anyone around here that has the tools or the space to help out either 

Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

my g400 has always had an issue with the rhythm/treble switch. the guitar rarely works off the bridge pickup as a result of this. besides for that it's a great guitar. its a 2000 MIK model before grovers were standard.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The only suggestion I can make here is to bring a strap! and maybe keep your eyes peeled for used elitist SG's.

my neighbour has an elitist SG, nice guitar, teeeerrible neck dive!


----------

